# field of nightmares part one and two



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=342427

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=342428


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice dio! Amazing detail. Alas, no turtle sightings,

James


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..This is some great work, don't get me wrong here, Love the Back Drop as well,...Looks great dude,.......Now All we need now is a FINCE POST with a Turtle Setting on the top of it with Obama face on the turtle,..lol...and it would show the state of the union,.....lol..lol...lol..I mean He has NO IDIA how he got up there, And No idea how to get down now as well,....lol....lol....lol....But as far as the scene goes here,..KILLER WORK DUDE...

But I digress here,.....it is kind of a shame that Some little Boy or girl lost there rocking horse in the deal as well,...BUMMER, I need to go see my Shrink after this one,.....lol..lol......And..... 
*[email protected]* ,..Perfect Analogy dude,..I meant perfect..




*Ian*


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Ian Anderson said:


> Now All we need now is a FINCE POST with a Turtle Setting on the top of it with Obama face on the turtle,..lol...and it would show the state of the union,.....lol..lol...lol..I mean He has NO IDIA how he got up there, And No idea how to get down now as well,....lol....lol....lol....


LOL! That's all I'm going to say...


----------

